# Swan Creek Fishing?



## gvsu141

Has anyone fished Swan Creek in Toledo this past year? I am going to be renting a place that is on the creek near the Swan Creek Metropark on Airport Rd, and am curious if anyone has been catching anything.


----------



## Flathead76

Thats my back yard. The only thing that I have ever caught out of that mudhole is suckers. They do catch some fish down stream by highland park when the white bass are running. Do not know how good it is since the dam blew out there a couple of years ago. I would recommend packing some heat to fish that streatch though.


----------



## HOCKEY

I fish swan creek and ten mile creek for maney years, both are 
full of fish, both give up great numbers of northern pike, crappie bass, blugills, and of course rough fish, highland park area gives up everything, I fished it last spring and had a different type of fish on almost every cast, it also gives up steelheads,
best baits are small blue fox spinners, blue and green are best,
small rapala also work great, the area you are talking about has 
caught my eye for last few weeks, looks deep, sand , and has a 
few feeder creeks, I know it will have pike there, we are planning on trying this area in the near furture.

Wayne Reel Sport Charters


----------



## walleyecraig

hockey hit the nail on the head you will literally see any kind of gamefish come out of there especially near highland park. I live 2 minutes away so I grew up fishing it all the time I've seen everything from walleye, many pike, and have seen some huge steelhead pulled out of there. However, ever since they destroyed the dam I havent caught much of anything the past couple years but Ive only been at highland I havent explored other areas of the creek


----------



## HOCKEY

last year we fish just down from the rapids and down about 1/4 mile
off the stone wall, also try under the bridge, what a field day we had,
all kinds of fish, huge white bass, and had no problems with the crime ,
park by the old swimming pool parking lot.


----------



## stex1220

I fished there for yrs and never had any problem with crime. Sometimes during the white bass run it gets kinda crowed so there are some people you have to deal with. There were days you could pull a huge female almost every cast down just before the concrete wall that turnes to the right. I have been back a few times after they tore the dam out and havent done as good. Im thinking now you need to go further up stream or down stream to deeper water.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

I've fished Highland area twice and didn't have any luck. Got skunked both times, and I walked up and down the bank for quite a ways.

I also have fished much further upstream in the Whitehouse and Monclova areas, as well as some random spots further west in Toledo proper. Fishing has been mostly a bust, although I've had a few days where I caught quite a few gills and rock bass on little Blue Fox spinners. I also caught a few almost-2 lb. bass, which I would consider a decent fish considering how skinny the water is. 

There is a spot where I've caught a bunch of white crappie, but they were all 5" or so.

I've walked several miles of bank along Swan Creek, and overall I'd rate it as not very good. It's a cool walk in some of the wooded areas, and you can see some good wildlife, but that's about all it is good for.


----------



## HOCKEY

I hate to dis agree, but I fish the small creeks all the time, and the pike fishing is as good as upper michigan, plus all the other
fish we caught last year, esp. the whitebass fishing was better 
than the maumme.


----------



## Mushijobah

Might want to keep this little gem on the down-low....!


----------



## stex1220

Is that little stretch of water you can see when getting off 75n on Berdan that runs along the old Jeep Swan creek? I have always wanted to fish it from a canoe or something.


----------



## 21579

Stex, No, thats the Ottawa River


----------



## stex1220

Ok how about the creek that runs under that old bridge downtown when I was a kid it was filled with concrete and looks like it swings up. It runs along that big red building you can see from the High Level


----------



## stex1220

yrick82 said:


> Stex, No, thats the Ottawa River



Any good fishing there?


----------



## marcbodi

Hi,
The creel that runs under the old Swing Bridge is Swam Creek.


----------



## Fishpro

Man, I never thought about fishing that area, but I think I will now.


----------



## Erie1

I may get some flack over this but were all friends and have the same hobby. I grew up by the Swan Creek. Years ago it was a smelly dump. Raw sewage flowed from everywhere along it's path. With that in mind I could not get myself to eat any fish caught there. I know at one time about 3 years ago there was a group of volunteers that would clean up along the shore of Swan Creek but I'm not sure they do that any more. I talked to one of these people and they said, people in the inner city dumped trash in Swan Creek as fast as they could clean it up....Sad but true. He said it was a war that could not be won. They found everything from shopping carts, Tires, and just bags of trash people threw over the hill into the creek. 

The Ottawa River is just about as bad. They just dredged the Ottawa River by the Dura Dump. The PCPs were so bad they had to remove them from the river by dredging. Before they done this the fish were so contaminated if you caught one you could not throw it back without exceeding EPA guide lines for PCB contamination. The shore is still posted along the Ottawa river warning about fishing there.
So.....That being said...go there to fish and have fun but don't eat what you catch.


----------



## walleyecraig

Ever since this happened I never had any luck http://www.toledoblade.com/local/2009/08/24/Thousands-of-fish-killed-in-Swan-Creek.html


----------



## olderfer

stex1220 said:


> Ok how about the creek that runs under that old bridge downtown when I was a kid it was filled with concrete and looks like it swings up. It runs along that big red building you can see from the High Level


That's probably Swan Creek. It enters the Maumee River in the area of Washington and Summit Streets.

Jim


----------



## olderfer

Fishpro said:


> Man, I never thought about fishing that area, but I think I will now.


If you are coming from Port Clinton to fish downtown Toledo (say what?), bring some clean water with you. We don't have any.

Jim


----------



## stex1220

olderfer said:


> That's probably Swan Creek. It enters the Maumee River in the area of Washington and Summit Streets.
> 
> Jim


Thats what I thought.

And I do have to agree I wouldent eat anything from there. It used to make me sick all the trash people would leave there and alot of trash cans put there by the city. People just dont use them and its a shame it was a good place to fish. I used to tell my buddies the best place to cast was between the shopping cart and ten speed just down from the tire


----------



## HOCKEY

the water at times is very clear, and the water cond. have to be as good as the maumee, to hold good numbers of bluegills 
the size of your hand or bigger, 1 to 3 lb. largemouths, northern pike up to 10 lbs, steelheads, plus huge white bass, and all the 
other fish, you just got to remenber this is a virgin fishery, we pratice all catch and release, so someone may get a trophy,
that he may not afford to travel some where else to get.

Wayne Reel Sport Charters


----------

